# Geisthexe Dog-rens (newbie > MO)



## geisthexe (Jan 19, 2010)

Conan De Warsney 


















Reina De K-Boltz 
















This is my favorite weight pull photo of her b/c she is like "come on now do I really have to pull this ... I guess I will play with my tongue too"


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 19, 2010)

Xade De Warsney 










Quarterback's Dr Pepper

















He is my muscle lap dog  

Arko 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I like the pink harness while pulling all that weight!


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

WOW! Such a muscular dog! Very beautiful:smile:


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 19, 2010)

@ Ranmiller = Had to let the guys know she is a GIRL since she gets called a good lookin male ALL the time... The next harness for Jade is cotton candy pink. I love it .. my maker has already received my stuff .. but waiting till the pup gets a year old before we fully put it together. 

@ Todd = Yeah they are I put that to good training and excellent diet. :wink:


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

geisthexe said:


> @ Ranmiller = Had to let the guys know she is a GIRL since she gets called a good lookin male ALL the time... The next harness for Jade is cotton candy pink. I love it .. my maker has already received my stuff .. but waiting till the pup gets a year old before we fully put it together.
> 
> @ Todd = Yeah they are I put that to good training and excellent diet. :wink:


What do you feed them?:smile:


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 19, 2010)

Todd said:


> What do you feed them?:smile:


I feed them a raw diet of meats. 

I feed alot of Chicken, beef heart, beef organs, & fish 
When I can get my hands on some Lamb/goat/deer/duck & rabbit they get those too. 
Also feed raw marrow bone of beef, goat, deer 
They get yogurt / alfalfa (probiotics) & supplements (vitamins/minerals) 

Deb


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, where do you personally purchase your more exotic meats from?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 19, 2010)

Todd said:


> Just out of curiosity, where do you personally purchase your more exotic meats from?


I use to live in VA and I have a few hunters that have gotten me deer meat/bone. Now since I have moved to MO I have to now look for ways to purchase it. 
Goat .. I have in the past purchased a goat/lamb and taken it to the slaughter house. Kind of sad to do but I have gotten use to it.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Now those are some muscular fantastic pictures of the weight pulling dogs! I have seen this on the animal planet channel and though it was just a great way for muscular dogs to do their thing! Those are just GREAT looking dogs and what a wonderful contribution they can make!! Likin' these pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smile:


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 19, 2010)

wags said:


> Now those are some muscular fantastic pictures of the weight pulling dogs! I have seen this on the animal planet channel and though it was just a great way for muscular dogs to do their thing! Those are just GREAT looking dogs and what a wonderful contribution they can make!! Likin' these pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smile:


Ah you are so sweet .. 
I have the first even Presa Canario (Conan) with the most weight pulling titles in history not to mention the ONLY UWPCHV = United Weight Pull Champion Versatile, 
Conan & Reina are also the ONLY Presa's to have done Rally Obedience and I am hoping to make them the first two to get there Agility. 

I cant say how much I love my babies 

My Mal even pulls .. its funny to see .. but he loves it too.. Great way to keep him conditioned for Schutzhund 

Deb


----------

